# Can't Undervolt i7-1165Gt with Throttlestop



## sunshineh (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi,
I want to Undervolt my new laptop, but I can't choose the settings, like you can see on my picture. Why is it and what can I do?


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Your CPU is yet to be supported by Throttlestop.
Give it time.

@unclewebb  any idea when this will happen?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 5, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> any idea when this will happen?


Never. Intel has disabled CPU  voltage control on the low power 11th Gen U and G series.

The 11th Gen H or K series might have this feature but it is not likely it will ever be available on the low end. It appears disabled at the hardware level. No way to magically turn it on. Reading and writing voltages are both disabled.


----------

